# NAPROTECHNOLOGY APPROVED BY THE POPE



## AFWatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi all
Just thought I'd let you know of another form of assisted conception is Napro.This is approved by the Pope. It is available in most countries it started in the States.
It involves charting CM and taking meds. I am doing it to prevent another miscarriage. They only treat people that are married and that they can help. It is cheaper than IVF. I am 34 and I felt I'd give it a go before I go the expensive IVF route. Hope I've helped someone.


----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi,

Good to see this being mentioned!  I'm a practitioner for Creighton Model which is the method of charting used to support napro.  And I can confirm napro works - I'm 21 weeks pregnant after 4 years of infertility and 4 m/cs.  Good luck!


----------



## AFWatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

Congrats skybluesarah on your pregnancy that is brill to here    Great to hear success stories!!! 
Thanks for your reply


----------



## malteeza (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi skyblueSarah

Many congratulations on your pregnancy - this is fantastic news.  Can you tell me what the 'winning formula' was?  

Malteeza x


----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Ladies! Malteeza - my winning formula was a second diagnostic laparoscopy suggested by Dr Carus and done privately.  This confirmed despite what the NHS told me that I did have endo.  I had it all cut out in February, and conceived that same cycle.  I was then on cyclogest and HCG for at least the first twelve week.


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

congrats skybluesarah,i did napro for a while and thought it was grt


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

I read about this in the Scottish Catholic Observer and was thinking of doing the course but then realised that because we have severe MF issues it probably wouldnt help us, i'd be interested to hear more about it though.


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

Skybluesarah - Cant beleive i forgot to say congatulations


----------



## malteeza (Mar 23, 2005)

DiamondDiva

Why don't you contact them and ask if they will work with you?  That's what I did - I went to the website and filled in a form/requested a form (can't remember which) and filled in all our details - including DH's poor sperm results. They were quite happy to work with me given that we had a DS despite sperm problems, and I see you have a DD.  They said it was very encouraging given we had had a live birth already.

OK, it didn't work for me - but that is probably due to my age, but it might work for you - give them a call, what have you got to lose?  

Malteeza x


----------



## malteeza (Mar 23, 2005)

SkyblueSarah

That is amazing about the endo - a big   to the NHS and a huge  to Dr C.  I am in awe that they supported you for so long and pulled out all the stops, and my word, it was worth it.  CONGRATS again!

Malteeza x


----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

Holly - good luck for your future treatment.

Diamond - they can help with some male factor issues, and as you have a live birth already, as Malteeza said, this is a positive sign. They ask you to fill in an assessment form first with some details, and then they will tell you whether they think they can help or not. They are not ones to give false hope, they will give you an honest view.

The assessment form is here:

http://www.lifecharity.org.uk/fertilitycare/assessmentform

Please note they can only offer treatment to married couples.

Malteeza, I am very grateful to them and my family will be doing some fundraising for them once baby arrives. Life as a whole charity needs money at the moment so I will be very glad to contribute.

/links


----------

